# Vocabulary



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I was listening to this audio CD the other day from Earl Nightingale. I heard something that is quite astounding really. It's one of those things that grabs your attention. I'm not saying this is a guarantee, or we should go out in the streets yelling "our problems are solved!". Everyone better know that success doesn't come to them without a price, it just doesn't fall into your lap.

However, the study was "without exception".

Here's an excerpt from a company I'm not sure if it is affiliated with Nightingale or not.



> "Not enough people realize that it is our ability to use our language that will determine our place on the social pyramid–and that will also control, to a great extent, the amount of money we will earn during our lives." _Earl Nightingale, "Lead the Field"_
> 
> "A person may dress in the latest fashion and present a very attractive appearance. So far, so good. But the minute he opens his mouth and begins to speak, he proclaims to the world his level on our social pyramid...Our use of our language is the one thing we can't hide."
> 
> ...


This shows a pattern. 100% true in every day life? Of course there's going to be some exceptions. 

This is just another tool to use for your personal development area. I thought this was a very interesting point of focus for construction people. Do you feel the majority of workers in construction will wallow in low paying misery and complaining about it day after day simply because they don't have an expanded vocabulary?

I have been trying to break my habit of being judgmental lately, and sometimes I find it difficult to look away from the train wreck. Every once in awhile I see someone come on, type a response or start a thread, usually complaining about low ball hacks and such, and start to dissect the way they write it and think "no wonder you're complaining, you're a dimwit"

No offense to the dimwits.

What do you think? Hold merit?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I am overtly critical of any assessment of success based upon the preconceived notions of a particular regarding vocabulary. While many may surmise that an overuse of ones pretentious vocabulary may involuntarily contribute to a self imposed self righteous felling of inadequacy, I for one would never conceive of a more callous disregard for professional, calculated, inordinate nonsense.

Just kidding! Yeah I agree a good vocabulary is very important, but there are many people who just use it to try to appear superior to others.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Extensive vocabulary = success. Who knew??:w00t:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I sucked at vocabulary, english and such to do with words. I excelled in math, science and real world effects. And here I am, the president of my company. :w00t:


----------



## deckndave (Nov 24, 2008)

I totally %$#king agree, vocabulary is very *&#king important!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

So, if I had paid more in school, I:
could be wearing a clip on tie w/ a short sleeve shirt
should be working in a cubicle farm
would be posting on the diy board asking how to replace a door knob.
could be a politican, they use a lot of words to say nothing.

I'm happy I paid more attention in shop class than english class.
They can use them fitty cent words to call me names, just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*My Fair Lady*

How many contractors have seen the movie My Fair Lady. The movie was based on a professor's ability to tell the social status of a person by the way they speak. I think this is one of the best movies ever made.

Vocabulary, or the way a person speaks definitely seems to tell a lot about a person, but many people have speech impediments and they are geniuses in many ways.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

An example spoken by the most adorable Woman who has ever Graced the Earth.

Accompanied by a Fantastic Narrative about the English Language spoken by a talent nonpareil!






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG9ID4ncrTU&feature=related



My Mother JAMMED this down my Brain and Throat growing up!

I never did understand...............Until the day that it actually meant something.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Doesn't explain you must be comfortable with your dialogues.

I am a high school dropout but I read a lot, I am also teaching a seminar (my first) at the remodeling expo in Indianapolis this October. One of the reasons they asked me was they like the common man tone of my blog, and the fact I could use humor and still get a message across.
Also a few years ago I was asked to speak to the graduating class at a local tech college, I explained I never finished high school and they said I had achieved some things that might inspire some students and they thought I would effectively deliver the message. 
I think what Earl Nightingale means is if you speak and get the message understood to most of the people you talk to, you have gained command of the language and your listeners.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I also believe some who find success begin to conform to the common traits of those around them...the Rodney Dangerfield's of the world may be far and few between.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

This whole forum is Rodney Dangerfields, and a few even funnier.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

A master of the spoken word


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I worked for a guy ( Has regular column in Remodeling Magazine) that encouraged all of us to use a vocabulary *SLIGHTLY* above our audience. Examples would be to use fenestration instead of windows etc. I always thought he was right as it differentiated me from the others who were using winders and in the wind blows ers. (Sorry Phonetics always escaped me). But it really depends on your audience. You need to tailor it to them or risk losing them.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Of course. I didn't mean that you talk like the queen of England around your drinkin' buddies :drink:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

How 'bout: 

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?:thumbsup:

Does this qualify for an 'extensive vocabulary?':turned:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

silvertree said:


> , I am also teaching a seminar (my first) at the remodeling expo in Indianapolis this October.


Hey, off topic, but big ass Kudo's for that!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

framerman said:


> What do you think? Hold merit?


 
well...like...DUHH


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I think that insofar as vocabulary usually indicates a certain level of education that the idea has merit.

On the other hand wit, common sense, raw intelligence, determination and work ethic certainly play a role as well. And let's not forget karma, luck, serendipity, good fortune, grace or being blessed; whatever you subscribe to in spiritual sense.

As a common exception to that rule: what about the stereotypical southern accented good ol' boy type who speaks with a drawl and coloquialisms and shrewdly takes advantage of being underestimated by others?

I think misusing words can be very prohibitive to someone's professional advancement. Beyond that I think people can sense shrewd and intelligent business people even behind a limited vocabulary.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Sounds great for a sales pitch, - - and I don't disagree at all with the validity of the stats, - - but it wasn't the vocabulary that formed the achievers, - - it was the achievers that formed the vocabulary.


----------



## PROCOAT (May 10, 2009)

Hey there, very nicely said Framerman! In total agreement. What are the names of some of the helpful books you have read that help in this area of vocabulary? Also this is my first post to this site. How has this site helped? How do you use it as a helpful tool?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Sounds great for a sales pitch, - - and I don't disagree at all with the validity of the stats, - - but it wasn't the vocabulary that formed the achievers, - - it was the achievers that formed the vocabulary.


Nicely put Tom.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

pcplumber said:


> How many contractors have seen the movie My Fair Lady.




... okay ... so who's gonna come outta da closet first 



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Teaching a contractor to talk is like licking lipstick off a pig. I differ to the speech impediment thing, get rid of that then why would I waste my talents contracting? j/k


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

davitk said:


> Teaching a contractor to talk is like licking lipstick off a pig. I differ to the speech impediment thing, get rid of that then why would I waste my talents contracting? j/k



Another "Cute Overload" Picture!!!!!

Buncha Girlie Men!!!!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is not the size of your vocabulary that matters, it is how you use it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> It is not the size of your vocabulary that matters, it is how you use it.


That is NOT what she said!!!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Hate to disappoint, but I read the play before I saw any movie.

And it was called Pygmallion if my memory serves me correctly. Was it by GBS?

I remember talking to a policeman in London about the difference between a Tory and a conservative and he asked me if I was from Newcastle. I'm still not sure if that was a put down or a legitimate question.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

cleveman said:


> Hate to disappoint, but I read the play before I saw any movie.
> 
> And it was called Pygmallion if my memory serves me correctly. Was it by GBS?
> 
> I remember talking to a policeman in London about the difference between a Tory and a conservative and he asked me if I was from Newcastle. I'm still not sure if that was a put down or a legitimate question.



Yes!

Yes!

and 

Yes!


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

naptown CR said:

I worked for a guy ( Has regular column in Remodeling Magazine) that encouraged all of us to use a vocabulary *SLIGHTLY* above our audience.

I think many of us do this instinctively; I know I do. However, it is only possible if one has a command of the language sufficient for the task. It is kind of difficult to sell yourself as a professional to a potential customer when you talk and comport yourself as an average joe. 

How many of us know people who have reached their "level of incompetence" and it shows? (The Peter Principle)


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

silvertree said:


> I think what Earl Nightingale means is if you speak and get the message understood to most of the people you talk to, you have gained command of the language and your listeners.


I agree. Being articulate and economical with your words is key.


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

*Good, informative discussion*, and agree with all that making yourself understood is the key to success in communicating with clients. Obviously true when using technical terms, but equally important in conveying the larger concepts, for instance the idea of "increasing the value of your home" when remodeling a kitchen or bath.

That said, I take the liberty of saying we are all in the minor leagues when it comes to impressing others with our vocabulary. When I read the editorials these days, I can actually read and understand them. The great linguist of our times, and a slightly conservative guy, William F. Buckley, passed away last year, leaving a giant vacuum in the use of English vocabulary. So, when you are feeling especially smart some day, put yourself back in your place with a review of the following: 

"Author of more than 50 books..., Buckley delighted in perplexing as well as edifying readers with his intimidating arsenal of what he called "out of town words." In _Buckley: The Right Word_ (Random House, 1996), he wrote, "I am often accused of an inordinate reliance on unusual words... ."

He then listed some of the more arcane words that regularly appeared in his syndicated column, "On the Right." Drawing on that list, we now offer--for the benefit of word lovers, Buckley admirers, and students preparing for the SAT--the William F. Buckley, Jr. Vocabulary Quiz: 
albescent
attican
auto-da-fe
cartesian
chiliastic
credenda
deracination
dithyrambic
dysgenically
epigoni
eremitical
eschatological
excogitation
ferula
fons et origo
hegemonic
periphrastic
tergiversation
velleity
To check the definitions of these words, visit any good-sized English dictionary, such as The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language. That said, you may have to rely on a Greek dictionary for _epigoni_ ("a second-rate imitator") and _attican_ ("a characteristic of ancient Athens"), a Latin dictionary for _credenda_ ("articles of faith") and _fons et origo_ ("source and origin")."

Source: Richard Nordquist at: http://grammar.about.com/b/2008/02/28/out-of-town-words-the-william-f-buckley-vocabulary-quiz.htm


----------



## jimmys (May 1, 2009)

*class*

Vocabulary is one sign of class position, a forbidden topic in the US. Other signs are dress, comportment, and social affiliations. Some customers want to recognize in you a social peer, so they don't think you'll rip them off out of class anger. Others want you to be beneath them socially so you'll know your place and not rip them off. Others want to think of you as salt of the earth, so they can seem open-minded by getting along with you (and so you won't rip them off).
As another poster wrote, you have to pay attention to the person you're dealing with, not who you assume they are.
Jim


----------

